# Contracts?



## pink4ever (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I've recently started doing a little freelance. It's quite light work, only about 2 jobs every other weekend. I'm doing only close friends and people they have recommended me to. I do charge, only about $20 per face. My question is should I have clients sign contracts/sign off sheets before I start their face? I'm not insured because I'm not 18 yet, even though I know a lot of MUA's who aren't insured and are well over 18, so I feel maybe contracts are not needed. I've never thought it was necesary until I turned eighteen and was making bigger $$$. Thanks for your help and sorry if this was a bit long.


----------



## LC (Sep 24, 2010)

in my opinion contracts are only necessary if you've got a wedding planned or a bigger event. For instance, if you're doing your friend's makeup before she goes out to party, i'd say skip the contract. But say you do a trial for someone who on a later date will be going to an event, you may want to have them sign a contract at the trial time stating the date, the time you agree to arrive and be done by, payment arrangements, etc.

if you google "lauren clark contract" you can find my contract on the first link that pops up and it'll down load. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helps


----------



## pink4ever (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks so much! Your contract is so useful!! I have a wedding coming up so I'm going to use a contract for that.


----------



## Avozilla (Nov 18, 2010)

pink4ever said:


> I've recently started doing a little freelance. It's quite light work, only about 2 jobs every other weekend. I'm doing only close friends and people they have recommended me to. I do charge, only about $20 per face. My question is should I have clients sign contracts/sign off sheets before I start their face? I'm not insured because I'm not 18 yet, even though I know a lot of MUA's who aren't insured and are well over 18, so I feel maybe contracts are not needed. I've never thought it was necesary until I turned eighteen and was making bigger $$$. Thanks for your help and sorry if this was a bit long.


	Friends and family are the people you want to sign contracts more than anyone else. Contracts are good for BOTH parties, and all it does, is make sure everyone gets what they expected. evey job should have a contract, if for no other reason than to cover your a**. That's how you keep yourself out of People's court.


----------



## pink4ever (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, very true.


----------

